# Finish Mower wheels dragging



## Borgia (7 mo ago)

I have an Rdth72 finish mower. It is a rear discharge machine and it has two wheels on the rear which spin. When it functions correctly the wheels spin and center so that the machine rolls behind as the tractor moves. My one wheel is turning 90 degrees and dragging leaving a line. I often have to stop the machine, shut off the PTO, get off the tractor and manually straighten the wheel. I'm not an expert and just got a new tractor which is my second tractor. I'm not sure If there is something I am doing or if the machine is damaged in some way. Does anyone have any idea on what the problem is and how to correct it?


----------



## n36601 (12 mo ago)

My first thought is what recently changed that might cause the problem? If it started with the new tractor, make sure the mower is set up level on the tractor. Make sure the PTO is not binding. Make sure the tractor is not providing downforce on the mower. Make sure the mower can float over the terrain.

I don't know anything about your particular mower. These are just my personal observations from using my finish mower.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Does it help to extend your toplink too add additional weight to the rear wheels? Is it more to one side than the other? May be the spindle bearing with a flat spot or bent spindle that doesn't track rite. B


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

And the vertical spindle might need cleaning and lubrication.

If the housing has had a whack, this could have placed the spindle and wheel out of alignment.

Just a couple of thoughts for you.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Sounds like the shaft "verticle" one needs greased or The forks that the wheel bolts to are bent.

Easy to bend them......not so easy to straighten them.

Any pics of this would help diagnose it.


----------

